# Will Google kill taxis AND Uber?



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Article from last year on Googles interest in Uber.


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

I read somewhere that one of the biggest applications of self-driving cars would be self-driving cabs! I would see that as the end of Uber era.
But honestly, I don't see that happening anytime soon!

But if you mean whether if Google is considering the acquisition of Uber, I actually would love to see that happening! If Uber grows large it would be in the best interest of the drivers and passengers. Google is huge and has access to all the information and data that can help a system like this to expand. Besides, Google generally treats its employees\contractors nicely!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> I read somewhere that one of the biggest applications of self-driving cars would be self-driving cabs! I would see that as the end of Uber era.
> But honestly, I don't see that happening anytime soon!
> 
> But if you mean whether if Google is considering the acquisition of Uber, I actually would love to see that happening! If Uber grows large it would be in the best interest of the drivers and passengers. Google is huge and has access to all the information and data that can help a system like this to expand. Besides, Google generally treats its employees\contractors nicely!


I don't think Google has to acquire Uber. Google has the cars, the technology and more importantly the money to snuff out Uber.

It will be interesting to see what happens in a few years.


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

observer said:


> I don't think Google has to acquire Uber. Google has the cars, the technology and more importantly the money to snuff out Uber.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens in a few years.


Right, but Uber has the infrastructure for this. As you said, Google doesn't have to compete with them, they can outcompete them by buying them out. This happens a lot, like when Apple bought Touch ID technology and pulled it out of the market to exclusively use it in its iPhone. Otherwise, you would see them in Android devices too.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Nothing will happen until Uber clears all the legal hurdles.
Once that's settled we will see a bunch of competitors, large and small rush in !


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't think Google has to acquire Uber. Google has the cars, the technology and more importantly the money to snuff out Uber.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens in a few years.


_Google and Uber are partners_


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Google and Uber are partners_


Yea, I know.

Ever hear the expression, Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

That could be their strategy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> Right, but Uber has the infrastructure for this. As you said, Google doesn't have to compete with them, they can outcompete them by buying them out. This happens a lot, like when Apple bought Touch ID technology and pulled it out of the market to exclusively use it in its iPhone. Otherwise, you would see them in Android devices too.


You mean Uber is using GOOGLES infrastructure. When you download the Uber app, google gets all the information, not Uber.

Google also bought Waze last year, I don't know if Google needs Uber or has to buy them. Google already has a lot of the functions of Uber.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Google and Uber are partners_


We all know how Uber treats its partners!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> Right, but Uber has the infrastructure for this. As you said, Google doesn't have to compete with them, they can outcompete them by buying them out. This happens a lot, like when Apple bought Touch ID technology and pulled it out of the market to exclusively use it in its iPhone. Otherwise, you would see them in Android devices too.


Google can buy Uber, because Google can buy almost any company that isn't named Apple or Boeing. But it would be a waste of money for them to do so. Google's Uber-like service could very quickly attract drivers and passengers with a better interface and friendlier terms of service. When Google expresses an interest in competing in your software-based business, it is time either to buy or sell your shares, depending if they want to buy or undermine your company.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> Yea, I know.
> 
> Ever hear the expression, Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.
> 
> That could be their strategy.


Two evil companies, Google and Uber


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I basically agree, but Google has less naked contempt and malice than Uber. Better of two evils, I assure you. Uber is a mean child of eight or nine years, Google is a Harvard bully. One will hit you, the other will sue you.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

pengduck said:


> We all know how Uber treats its partners!


LOL


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> I read somewhere that one of the biggest applications of self-driving cars would be self-driving cabs! I would see that as the end of Uber era.
> But honestly, I don't see that happening anytime soon!
> 
> But if you mean whether if Google is considering the acquisition of Uber, I actually would love to see that happening! If Uber grows large it would be in the best interest of the drivers and passengers. Google is huge and has access to all the information and data that can help a system like this to expand. Besides, Google generally treats its employees\contractors nicely!


^^^
I'm not gonna worry about it. 
By the time that self-driving taxis come around, I'll be drooling in a self-driving wheel chair.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kasra321 said:


> Right, but Uber has the infrastructure for this. As you said, Google doesn't have to compete with them, they can outcompete them by buying them out. This happens a lot, like when Apple bought Touch ID technology and pulled it out of the market to exclusively use it in its iPhone. Otherwise, you would see them in Android devices too.


^^^
Take a look at the Samsung Galaxy series as well as the HTC 1 Max. 
Samsung has a few glitches to take care of, but Apple's implementation is still not exactly trouble free either.

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-note-4-1263301/review/3


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I basically agree, but Google has less naked contempt and malice than Uber. Better of two evils, I assure you. Uber is a mean child of eight or nine years, Google is a Harvard bully. One will hit you, the other will sue you.


I think Google, Facebook, Twitter know way too much about us.

I was hearing on radio a couple days ago that Google or Amazon may enter the life insurance market.

So if you google stroke or diabetes or some illness Google would know about your search even if you weren't the one sick. Then probably adjust your premiums.

We are walking a fine line between freely giving up information by using Google and freedom from commercial and adverse information being mined from our internet use.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope that you don't actually sign in when you Google something.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I hope that you don't actually sign in when you Google something.


You don't have to sign in.

The other day I was writing in one of these threads about downloading Uber app to my phone. My battery died, I charged my phone and first thing that popped up was a page to download Uber.

About the same time my water heater went out and I was thinking about changing to a tankless water heater. I googled tankless water heaters got some prices from Amazon for about 2,000 dllrs. I decided to buy a regular one because it was less expensive. Now I get ads for water heaters everytime I look something up. The interesting thing is the price went from 2,000 to 1,500 to 1,000 to about 600 dllrs.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> You don't have to sign in.
> 
> The other day I was writing in one of these threads about downloading Uber app to my phone. My battery died, I charged my phone and first thing that popped up was a page to download Uber.
> 
> About the same time my water heater went out and I was thinking about changing to a tankless water heater. I googled tankless water heaters got some prices from Amazon for about 2,000 dllrs. I decided to buy a regular one because it was less expensive. Now I get ads for water heaters everytime I look something up. The interesting thing is the price went from 2,000 to 1,500 to 1,000 to about 600 dllrs.


^^^
OK, I see... I have my browsers set to dump cookies when I exit also not to accept third party cookies.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> OK, I see... I have my browsers set to dump cookies when I exit also not to accept third party cookies.


Here's an article from another thread on this forum,

http://www.blacklistednews.com/Goog..._Already_Spying_on_You/40284/0/38/38/Y/M.html

When the install Uber page came on I had not even googled it. I just wrote in the forum, saying I was going to download it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-google-and-uber-are-going-to-war-over-taxis


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Google and Uber are partners_


Less than 5 days after my post....

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-google-and-uber-are-going-to-war-over-taxis


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Less than 5 days after my post....
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-google-and-uber-are-going-to-war-over-taxis


Today, I went out and bought a lottery ticket.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Nobody is going to buy Uber, it has no assets, it's value is in its data, anyone could build an app for a few thousand dollars, recruit drivers with better pay, and Uber would be worthless, we own the vehicles. A replacement will come eventually but by then it will be regulated and more traditional.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Nobody is going to buy Uber, it has no assets, it's value is in its data, anyone could build an app for a few thousand dollars, recruit drivers with better pay, and Uber would be worthless, we own the vehicles. A replacement will come eventually but by then it will be regulated and more traditional.


I think Google has the data.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Exactly, why would they pay Uber for anything. Google is invested because it helps prove the viability for android apps to be used for real commercial enterprise, rather than just games with in app purchases. Everyone in this is in it for themselves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Exactly, why would they pay Uber for anything. Google is invested because it helps prove the viability for android apps to be used for real commercial enterprise, rather than just games with in app purchases. Everyone in this is in it for themselves.


Yupp looks like, while Kalanick was screwing over the drivers, he was getting screwed by Google.


----------

